
An Instagram bug showed ‘camera on’ indicator for iOS 14 without taking pictures - searchableguy
https://www.theverge.com/2020/7/25/21338151/instagram-bug-camera-privacy-ios14-apple
======
detaro
dupe:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=23950892](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=23950892)

------
jchonphoenix
Editorialized title. Article confirms its a bug in iOS and not Instagram's
fault

~~~
detaro
No it isn't (outside shortening to fit to HN title length I assume), and no it
doesn't? It clearly quotes an _Instagram spokesperson_ saying it's a bug and
that _Instagram_ is fixing their app?

~~~
abluecloud
The full wording:

“We found and are fixing a bug in iOS 14 Beta that mistakenly indicates that
some people are using the camera when they aren’t,”

makes it sound like the bug is in iOS, which is exactly how they want it to
sound. and they want people like above to confuse make it seem like facebook
did nothing wrong. facebook never does anything wrong.

